# Next-Generation AMD Radeon Series Nomenclature Detailed



## btarunr (Sep 9, 2013)

Since the very first DirectX 10-ready graphics cards by AMD, we've been used to the "Radeon HD xyz0" nomenclature, in which "x" denoted generation, "y" market segment, and "z" variant. That all is about to change with the company's Volcanic Islands GPU family, which will be unveiled (at least to the press), later this month. Using the same "x, y, z" variables as mentioned before, the new nomenclature could look like "Radeon Ry xz i" (where the new variable "i" could denote special features). 

An example of this new nomenclature could be, say, Radeon R9 280 X, where "9" denotes the high-end market segment, currently held by Radeon HD 7*9*00 series, "2" indicating generation, and "80" denoting variant. "XT" (full-spec) chips could get the "80" marking, and "Pro" (partial-spec) chips could get the "60" or "70" marking, but it isn't fixed, and could even be "50" and "40" for lower-end parts. At this point, we can't even speculate what the "i" (special feature) could denote. For mobile parts, the letter "M" could be prefixed to the "xz" component of the model number (example: Radeon R9 M380 X). Validations for graphics cards running early drivers with this naming scheme, have been showing up on our GPU-Z Validation database for days now, and our analysis is our best understanding of their naming strings. Capiche? Can't blame you.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## jigar2speed (Sep 9, 2013)

Will need example, i seriously didn't get it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 9, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> Will need example, i seriously didn't get it.





btarunr said:


> An example of this new nomenclature could be, say, Radeon R9 280 X, where "9"


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> Will need example, i seriously didn't get it.



R6 950 =9650
R6 970 =9670

Or for example, a 7970 would be a R9 770

R5 = Crap
R9 = Top end

They are doing the same thing Intel is doing, create 30 things where there was once 10, with ridiculous monikers, to confuse the crap out of the newcomers to the market, in hopes that they pay more for what they dont need.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 9, 2013)

*Wow! How innovative*

So basically AMD are appropriating Nvidia's naming scheme- just replacing GTX/GTS/GT with R9/R8/R7 etc.

GTX 280 ( GTX= market segment, 2 = generation, 80 = hierarchy within the segment)
R9 280   ( R9 = market segment, 2 = generation, 80 = hierarchy within the segment)


btarunr said:


> Capiche? Can't blame you.


Just to play the pedant, the word is Capisce if you're addressing a person- or probably Capite when addressing a group.


----------



## jigar2speed (Sep 9, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.troll.me/images/yu-no-guy/y-u-no-read-thumb.jpg



Heh, joke is on you, Cause i already said i didn't get it. 



RCoon said:


> R6 950 =9650
> R6 970 =9670
> 
> Or for example, a 7970 would be a R9 770
> ...




Thanks mate, now i understand.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

oooh didn't this happen to companies before sold off? maybe one day nvidia will buy out AMD  that was sarcasm people..

I like the new naming, imagine a 9990... sounds more like a price...£99.90 please sir.

hopefully the R9 will be great!


----------



## buggalugs (Sep 9, 2013)

Seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

As long as they make an XTPE edition I'll be happy. Asus AMD R9 990 XT Platinum Edition Direct CU2 rolls of the tounge nicely.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 9, 2013)

I understand it but doesn't have the same punch as the current naming scheme but that's most likely due to me being used to it I suppose


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Seems pretty straightforward.



I am not going to enjoy explaining the current naming system, the new naming system, how each chip is positioned, and how they compare to Nvidia. :shadedshu


----------



## RCoon (Sep 9, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> and how they compare to Nvidia. :shadedshu



Quite specifically this. This is going to be a pain...


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, because their APU-line naming scheme wasn't bad enough already.



> Hybrid CrossFireX support for new AMD APUs (_Kaveri_)
> 
> The A10-7800K with the integrated Radeon R6 D970 is compatible with the discrete Radeon R6 970 and Radeon R6 970 Boost (but is incompatible with Radeon R6 970 Dual/AIW).
> And so on...



Lovely...


----------



## Ghiltanas (Sep 9, 2013)

But "capiche" should be an italian word? if so i tell it's wrong...

maybe Capite (plural, group) or capisci (single)


----------



## john_ (Sep 9, 2013)

New names. I hope they have a very strong product and that's what makes them change the names, not just marketing.

On the other hand with cards there will be always confusion. 6970 is smaller as a number than 7770, but 6970 is faster than 7770.
With the new naming the R9 280 will be maybe faster than R7 480 but R7 480 will be two generations newer than R9 280. 

So the new naming doesn't give a priority to generation like it was until now, but in performance. I think this is better for the average consumer because new generations are not, like in the past, much faster than the old, or with much more features.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

Ghiltanas said:


> But "capiche" should be an italian word? if so i tell it's wrong...
> 
> maybe Capite (plural, group) or capisci (single)



Latin loanword Anglicised. You are on the right track though.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 9, 2013)

The last time we had a name change from ATi with the HD 2k series, we were faced with a pretty sizable disappointment. Hope this time they fair better.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 9, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> The last time we had a name change from ATi with the HD 2k series, we were faced with a pretty sizable disappointment. Hope this time they fair better.



They killed off the ATi brand, and used AMD instead. People were mad (for whatever reason ). When Nvidia rebranded their 9xxx to 2xx people complained about rebranding. As long as AMD doesn't do a straight rebrand people will be cool with it I think. Except for a few whiners who have nothing better to do.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 9, 2013)

Common guys! You sound like the average uneducated Joe. Is actually quite simple the new naming scheme, the article explains it perfectly. Read again if you have doubts.

P.S.

I am more interested in performance gain over previews generation, than on the naming scheme.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2013)

It would have to be renamed anyway soon. HD 10970 just sounds weird.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 9, 2013)

Aw, I wanted to see the AMD British Isles edition HD1066, and the American version HD1620.


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't care if they call it a "ham sandwich" just as long as it faster and more power efficient than the current generation.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 9, 2013)

Naming aside, I would love it if they would bring AIW cards back with DVB-T/S/C support.
Tuners (overall and with good SW support) are becoming a rarity here, for some reason.


----------



## Fx (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice. A simple, logical naming scheme. Now bring on the new goods and take my money.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 9, 2013)

Seems to be change just for the sake of change.  It doesn't really add any new information.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 9, 2013)

Divide Overflow said:


> Seems to be change just for the sake of change.  It doesn't really add any new information.



apart from 9990, 1090, 1770 sounds stupid and they know it


----------



## Thefumigator (Sep 9, 2013)

9190 worst IGP ever


----------



## Ghiltanas (Sep 9, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Common guys! You sound like the average uneducated Joe. Is actually quite simple the new naming scheme, the article explains it perfectly. Read again if you have doubts.
> 
> P.S.
> *
> I am more interested in performance gain over previews generation, than on the naming scheme.*



right 

and however new naming scheme isn't a bad thing for me, HD10000 mmm


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 9, 2013)

I wanted AMD Radeon HD 9999


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, how confusing. :\


----------



## cedrac18 (Sep 10, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> So basically AMD are appropriating Nvidia's naming scheme- just replacing GTX/GTS/GT with R9/R8/R7 etc.
> 
> GTX 280 ( GTX= market segment, 2 = generation, 80 = hierarchy within the segment)
> R9 280   ( R9 = market segment, 2 = generation, 80 = hierarchy within the segment)
> ...



Actually this looks to be exactly like Intel Core i series

Radeon R9 170 and Core i7 4770

I7 = R9 = Radeon 79xx series
I5 = R8 = Radeon 78xx series

4770 4th generation = 1xx first generation since they are restarting over. the XX would be either 30, 50, 70 or 90 if AMD keeps their same numbering numbers

Nvidia puts GTX in front of low end cards like like their OEM only 645 not sure how these are in the same market segment as a 680


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 10, 2013)

john_ said:


> 6970 is smaller as a number than 7770, but 6970 is faster than 7770.
> With the new naming the R9 280 will be maybe faster than R7 480 but R7 480 will be two generations newer than R9 280.
> 
> So the new naming doesn't give a priority to generation like it was until now, but in performance. I think this is better for the average consumer because new generations are not, like in the past, much faster than the old, or with much more features.



The new naming scheme reminds me of Intel's i3/5/7 thing. Granted Intel's current processor numbering is four digits with the first digit being generation like the current AMD GFX card naming scheme... but the idea still holds.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 10, 2013)

i miss the old radeon days lol

X1900 XTX   mmmm Xs


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 10, 2013)

cedrac18 said:


> Actually this looks to be exactly like Intel Core i series


You're right, AMD flat out copied Intel- but that's pretty much par for the course.


cedrac18 said:


> Nvidia puts GTX in front of low end cards like like their OEM only 645 not sure how these are in the same market segment as a 680


My observation was more along the lines of generalization than specifics- I'd also note that you'd find naming anomalies amongst pretty much any line ( Was the HD 6850 a better performing card than the HD 5850 ? Does the i7 4765T offer better potential performance than the i5 4670K ?)
I think we can both agree that AMD's naming scheme isn't overly original - now we're just splitting hairs over how many companies they are copying.


----------



## Raghar (Sep 10, 2013)

So AMD solved the what comes after 9 problem by using
R9 970 i  originally HD 9970.
Well and next line would be called as... ? (You know that line after HD 9xxx.)


----------



## NeoXF (Sep 10, 2013)

Raghar said:


> So AMD solved the what comes after 9 problem by using
> R9 970 i  originally HD 9970.
> Well and next line would be called as... ? (You know that line after HD 9xxx.)



Rx-3xx x, Rx-4xx x, Rx-5xx x...


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 10, 2013)

NeoXF said:


> Rx-3xx x, Rx-4xx x, Rx-5xx x...



Then again, if you ask another group of people inside AMD, it's still the HD 9000 series...so if AMD can't get it straight, hardly surprising that everyone else is scratching their heads. 
From the press release printed here yesterday:


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 10, 2013)

Someone said 9000 series?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 10, 2013)

Will our HD 9800 pro's unlock to XT 

IMO should just be called: AMD the shit!! 1 billion, AMD the shit!! 1 billion and 1 etc etc


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 10, 2013)

This was just a headache


----------

